# Crappie day!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

After no morning gobbles it was time to find me some crappieThey moved shallow and I was waiting on them. All caught in 3' of water fishing 18" deep. 95% caught on jigs. Monkey milk and bubble gum were the colors they liked best. Had two that were over 15". One was 1.9 pounds the other was 2.1. Most were around 12"


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice, nothing better than hunting in the morning and catching fatties in the afternoon...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of crappie there Try'n !


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Time to change the avatar again. I love catching a mess of crappie anytime, but especially when they're shallow like that.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You keep that up...I'm expecting an invite!!!! Dang fine mess of em!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice mess of crappie


----------



## GALSUN (Oct 1, 2007)

*fish*

nice mess of fish, try to save me a few I will be up their for the first two wks of april


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

That water sure does look familiar ..
I may get in on some of it. I should be there in 10 days. Mabey they wont all be gone.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang!!!


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice mess. Are you staying in white oak?


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Love catching some shallow crappie. Nice mess!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

